# How to express this loss?



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

How does one mourn the passage of a special friend, someone so close as to share your very thoughts?

It has been the better part of a year since Ari disappeared. Time to admit she is not coming back to scratch on the door. Ever. 

She was a sweet innocent, untainted by falsehood.
Her only guile was motivated by a feline instinct to play.
I will always love you, Ari! Not just for the duration of my life here on God's earth. I am certain that our bond is meant to continue.
Beloved furry soulmate, may you find joy in the fields beyond the Rainbow Bridge, where the mice are just challenging enough to be fun, there is always a fresh stream to drink from, and the summers are never too hot.


rcat


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Brought tears to my eyes. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Thank you, Krissy!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cinderella has a new BFF. I'm so sorry, John, I know how much she meant to you.


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm sorry too. She knew how much you loved her. atback


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Thank you, Marie and Xanti!


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm so sorry .


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh John... I'm so sorry. I can't even type, I'm crying so much.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

John, I am so sorry for your loss. The two of you were so special together here on earth and that bond will certainly extend into eternity.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

That was a beautiful tribute, John. We're all going to miss her, but I know your heart is broken.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

It's so sad when they disappear, the not knowing is the worst.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

John - I know Ari was so special to you as you were to her. So sorry. :-(


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

Such beautiful words for a beautiful friend. 

I am so sorry.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Ari may not be here in body but I am sure she still whispers in your ear from time to time and that she sends you eye blinkies when you sleep.

I am so sorry that you have had to deal with this.


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss  Your tribute and what you wrote for her is absolutely beautiful<3 She knew you loved her and she's in a beautiful place now in the warm sunshine <3


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

I know this has been so hard, John. The mystery and the not-knowing-for-sure is the worst. 

When I was a little girl, some friends of my parents had their lovely Persian cat disappear from their yard one day. They were so heart-broken, it took years to accept their loss.

....until one day _four years_ later she came back! She just strolled into the house out of nowhere. If only she could have told them what had happened to her for all those years!

You and Arianwen had a soul-bond. Maybe she is with your dear Sam, maybe for now she's stuck somewhere unfamiliar but has found another human in need of solace from an angel in kitteh form! Whatever the truth, she knows you have never forgotten her, and I am sure she has never forgotten you. 

Fran


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

the deepth of the pain is but a measure of the love
isn't that what they say. A high price to pay, but the value of the love is unmeasureable. I am so sorry.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

My heart broke when I read of your loss of your beloved Ari. I’ve always told you that you had a special gift to communicate and hear from animals. I’m sure she has not left you and will still communicate with you. They are never far from us in spirit and in our hearts. I’m sure Mz Tess, Smokie, and Cinderella are showing her the ropes in that special place with no pain, hunger, sadness, or sickness.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Oh John, I'm in tears. I've never known a bond so close and beautiful as the one you have with Ari. I'm praying that wherever she is, she is happy. I'm certain she is looking out for you from afar. You will meet again. Hugs to you.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Thank you all my dear friends!

It's true that the worst part is not knowing her fate. But i know we will be together again, and we'll have many tales of our adventures to share.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I will always love you, Ari! From the tip of you nose to the end of your tail, with all my heart, Wherever you may be.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

John... I know Arianwen meant the world to you. Your bond was so very special, that was always clear. Love like that never leaves you, and I know that Ari just adored you. I am sure that she is watching over you, always with you in spirit and always will be. I am so sorry for your loss, I know it's so hard especially when you don't know what happened to them :-(

Your pain really touches my heart, because my sister's beloved cat, Kovie, disappeared this past March, just days before his birthday. We never found him, and to this day the pain of his loss and the not knowing what happened to him haunts us. We just try to find comfort in knowing we gave him as much love and happiness as he could have ever wanted, and we pray for him wherever he is. I will continue to pray for him always, and Arianwen and you as well. *hugs*


----------



## nicole78 (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes, sorry for your loss. I cried daily coming home w/o my sweet Chloe. It was so hard having to put her down last November when there was nothing more that could be done for her. They knew how much we loved them and they us.

RIP all the kitties who are over the rainbow bridge but are our lil guardian pet angels.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss I hope she can go to the Rainbow Bridge in peace.
It must be a very sad time for you and your family.

Once again, I'm so sorry for you loss.....


----------

